# Personality Testing for Career Planning - Is this website legitimate?



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Right now, I don't have much direction in life. I feel like I'm wandering around and not getting anywhere. It's frustrating. I'm tired of my job. I work in a call centre and it's not a good fit for me. I'd like to be able to do something where I can apply my skills (if I have any) and do something that fits my personality, enables me to help others, and is something that I find great enjoyment in. I don't want to be one of those people who settle for a career that they can't stand, just because it pays well or they don't think they can do better. I feel like I need this plan before I can start working towards a goal. If I just take steps and don't know where I'm going or know how the action is getting me closer to a goal, I get frustrated and tend to give up. I just don't see a purpose in doing something for myself if I can't understand how it will benefit me.

I was considering going to see a career counsellor to have personality tests done and have them help me design a plan and create goals towards a career that I'd enjoy. I live in a fairly big city, so I assumed that I'd find something that fits what I'm looking for, but there was nothing that suits my needs. I checked online and found some life coaches but they do not provide personality testing. The university that I plan to attend in the fall has career/educational counselling but does not provide personality tests or skill profiles. Without this testing, I don't know how they'd be able to truly understand what suits me. I also heard that the university's counsellors are often quite useless unless you already know what you're working towards. Then they can help you make goals towards getting there.

So, now I have to try to figure this out myself. I'm having a heck of a time finding a good website that allows you to take a personality and career tests and will provide an assessment. I fully expect and want to pay for this. You get what you pay for. Most websites are targetted towards professionals who provide testing and this isn't what I need.

I found this website Myers-Briggs Test | Myers-Briggs Type Indicator | Myers-Briggs Personality and am considering taking some tests. I couldn't find it listed under the Better Business Bureau or any online reviews of it and that may be a bad thing.



 Do you think this website is legitimate? Would you trust it? They take paypal so I would use that. I ran into a bad seller on ebay and paypal saved the day. :laughing: I trust them if this should blow up in my face.
 


 Also, can any of you find another professional website that provides MBTI Interpretive Reports, Strong Inventory Testing and college major suggestions?
 
This website does have combined discount rates but is still very expensive. However, if I went to see a career counsellor outside of university, I'd probably pay around the same amount for all of the sessions and testing that I would need.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

In my county (US) I can get career testing and advice free. Its run by the county government.Check with your unemployment office and see if there is something similiar.

The website has an verisign icon which states that the site upholds to the highest standards. I clicked it and it is still valid. You may want to google the company to see if anyone said anything negative about it. 

Hope this helps


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I mentioned above that I looked online (google) and couldn't find any reviews on it. I'm glad that it is through verisign. I'm really curious, so I might just do it. Other websites that I found charge $60 per test, so even $150 for a few tests isn't that bad.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

Don't do that, just take some free tests. They often tell you some suggested career fields at the end. If you know your MBTI type, you can just google it and you'll find plenty of websites that suggest careers for your type.

I've found this to be accurate for myself and friends:
Big Five Personality Test
It gives you a 'SLOAN' type and in the description it gives you a few dozen careers that it thinks you might enjoy and also a few you probably won't.

As for your MB type, tons of sites suggest careers in their type profiles. For example, just click on your type and perhaps scroll down a little bit here: this one: Personality Test and Types (Jungian Psychological Typology)


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

The site is legitimate. It's where I had the Step II administered to me 10 years ago. It has a great deal of information about type in it's newsletters.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Openedskittles: I want something more personalized. I've found that the career suggestions from free personality tests are very generalized and vague. Everyone has their own unique interests, talents, and skills that fit differently with their personalities. It's not as simple as saying that because I'm an INFJ, I might like teaching (just an example). What if I don't have the right character or skills to do it? I'm looking more for something like, "People in the x profession have ____ and ____ characteristics. This is how you compare". You can't find that from a free test.

Functionanalyst: I'm glad that you got something from the test that you took and the newsletters.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I understand that you're having a hard time deciding on a direction in life, but I don't see how having a website decide for you is going to help matters.

Perhaps you should take a wide variety of coursework at a cheaper school (e.g. community college) - trying anything and everything until you find something that legitimately interests you. You wouldn't even need to necessarily do it for grades until you settled for a specific career.


----------



## jerrysmith (Sep 3, 2012)

I think at first you should analyze that in which field you have an interest and what is your goal. If you are not happy in your call centre job then you must leave it and choose a career path where you can apply your skills and you should take help from career coach because they will tell you a career path according to your interest and skills and using these type of websites you can analyze yourself and in my opinion these websites are legitimate.


----------

